# The Rose v2 Clone



## kimbo (9/9/14)

UnBoxing for now, Review will follow

Opening the box i was quite impressed with the atty, although it is a clone all the parts are SS, i did the magnet thing with even the small screws and they all seem SS







In the box you get the Platic tank, the small allan key (SS) Spare screw spare ceramic cup, spare o-rings some Kanthal and some wick






Also included are the solid SS Work base. A nice Rose emblem laser etched on one side and a tool for opening the bottom of the atty for cleaning on the other side. A normal 510 thread on the top helps with building, this can be used as a nice small building station. It is quite heavy and will not run around when you work on your atty. On the bottom there is a hole that the driptip fits into so that you can stand the top of the atty upside down so that you can fill it easily.






As i said the review and build will follow in time just need to get things sorted after a week away 

All in all i like the look of The Rose, with it's brushed finish it works very nice on the brushed Nemmy

Edit: that is a piece of cotton on the base and not a scratch 

*Taking it apart:*

Let me just start by saying please excuse my cell phone photo's. i hope you can see what i will be talking about. If not please ask

*



*

This is The Rose in all her glory with the polycarbonate tank, the only thing i can fault here is the very small size difference between the tank and the rest of the SS body. You cannot see it, well i cant with my eye's, but you can feel the small seem. With the SS tank that little difference is not there and the body is perfect.






Broken down into the tree main parts you are wow'ed by the quality of this clone. Like i said before all the parts i did the magnet test on in SS. The threads are very well made with no burrs. When taking the tank section apart just make sure you have it right side up, the threads are different on the side that screws into the tank and the side that screws into the base.
On the far right is the reduced vaper chamber with the driptip. It is one piece so you cant fit your own driptip, but i must say it is very comfortable.






Braking the building deck apart some more, you find a collection cup that you can open to clean. It has a adjustable copper 510 pin that screws into a solid SS plate that in turn connects to your positive lead. You will also find the adjustable air flow control here with full open you get a 2mm opening and you can reduce it to your liking.






The building base with the driptip section on. The whole juice flow control got me to pull the trigger on this, apart from the stunning looks.
You can turn the driptip with the tank attached and the more you unscrew the driptip the more of the wick is exposed and the more juise you will let onto the coil. Excess juice can flow through the air hole (underneath the coil) and collect in the collection cup.






Workmanship on this is very good, the threads are very smooth everything just looks good. There are no visible machine marks (as you find on a lot of clones)

Just make sure after cleaning the first time that you put a little e-juice on the treads and the o-rings. This will make them last a bit longer

The build and final word will follow later today, or i will post in the next day or so

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1 | Informative 2


----------



## BumbleBee (9/9/14)

That little stand looks like a pretty neat idea

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Paulie (9/9/14)

i want one bad lol caint wait for the rest of ur review

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Andre (10/9/14)

Great thread, love the detail. Thank you.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## TylerD (10/9/14)

Awesome! Thanks @kimbo ! I like the look.
Does the Rose use resistance wire and non resistance wire or only resistance wire?


----------



## kimbo (10/9/14)

TylerD said:


> Awesome! Thanks @kimbo ! I like the look.
> Does the Rose use resistance wire and non resistance wire or only resistance wire?


 
Just resistance wire, some youtube vids say that they had some difficulty with the thinner wire. I will use 28g and apparently The Rose was made for that

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## johan (10/9/14)

Thanks for this @kimbo - well documented.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## TylerD (10/9/14)

kimbo said:


> Just resistance wire, some youtube vids say that they had some difficulty with the thinner wire. I will use 28g and apparently The Rose was made for that


Cool stuff! Thanks @kimbo !


----------



## Yiannaki (10/9/14)

Awesome thread @kimbo 

Loving the effort you have made to take pics and share your thoughts on the design and build.

Looking forward to hearing about how she vapes

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## rvdwesth (10/9/14)

Very good review! @kimbo


----------



## Paulie (10/9/14)

Great Read! looking forward to hearing the next part!


----------



## BumbleBee (10/9/14)

Great review @kimbo, really appreciate all the effort you put into it so far


----------



## johan (10/9/14)

Well done @kimbo - just 1 question; how many ml can the tank hold?


----------



## kimbo (10/9/14)

johan said:


> Well done @kimbo - just 1 question; how many ml can the tank hold?


 
Just over 3.5ml @johan

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## BumbleBee (10/9/14)

This looks like the same one ... http://www.fasttech.com/products/30...ose-v2-styled-rebuildable-tank-atomizer-3-7ml


----------



## kimbo (10/9/14)

BumbleBee said:


> This looks like the same one ... http://www.fasttech.com/products/30...ose-v2-styled-rebuildable-tank-atomizer-3-7ml


 

Looks like it @BumbleBee i am just scared of that "minor parts may made by non-SS"


----------



## ET (10/9/14)

kimbo said:


> Looks like it @BumbleBee i am just scared of that "minor parts may made by non-SS"


 
minor is chinese translation for most important that you don't want to break but will 
looks like a nice tank there, almost looks like a protank that had relations with a kayfun and they had rose babies. does it work like a kayfun? vacuum type setup?


----------



## kimbo (10/9/14)

ET said:


> minor is chinese translation for most important that you don't want to break but will
> looks like a nice tank there, almost looks like a protank that had relations with a kayfun and they had rose babies. does it work like a kayfun? vacuum type setup?


 
@ET to be honest, my experience is very little with a kayfun. I have a clone from @devdev but never could coil that. The screws are very small and i cant trap the coil legs. The rose are very easy to fill, from the vids i saw on youtube the kayfun can be a bother to fill.

This is straight forward, unscrew the bottom and refill, screw back vape.


----------



## Jimbo (10/9/14)

@kimbo

Looks like your Rose has a ceramic deck/inside area (not true deck I suppose) whereas the one from SlowTech seems to be all SS.

Congrats on what seems to be a good purchase and more importantly a good Vape.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## kimbo (10/9/14)

Jimbo said:


> @kimbo
> 
> Looks like your Rose has a ceramic deck/inside area (not true deck I suppose) whereas the one from SlowTech seems to be all SS.
> 
> Congrats on what seems to be a good purchase and more importantly a good Vape.


 
Hi @Jimbo

Yea it has a ceramic cup that fits into the SS cup on the building deck. So your coil is in ceramic and have no way to short out.

In the spares you get one extra ceramic cup for spare.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex (10/9/14)

Very informative review @kimbo, and it looks like a very nice atomizer, especially like the ceramic cap.


----------



## kimbo (12/9/14)

I started a group buy here http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/the-rose-v2-clone.5151/#post-114059

If we get ten on order the price will be $25 each and that includes speed post from Hong Kong


----------



## Marzuq (12/9/14)

excellent details bro. well done

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## huffnpuff (27/9/14)

Based on your wicking method, I really think you should give bamboo wool a try. Cheap, consistent and wicks like a beast


----------



## kimbo (27/9/14)

huffnpuff said:


> Based on your wicking method, I really think you should give bamboo wool a try. Cheap, consistent and wicks like a beast



Where do i get it?


----------



## huffnpuff (27/9/14)

kimbo said:


> Where do i get it?



Knitting supply stores, its about R30-40-ish for a 50g ball (111meters). Here's more on the subject http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/bamboo-wick.1147/


----------



## kimbo (30/9/14)

A detailed review of the same one i have http://vapingcheap.com/rose-v2-rba-clone-review/


----------



## kimbo (14/10/14)

*Final word:*
Vaper production is very good, i thought the 2mm air hole will restrict lung hits but the draw is perfect for me. You can do your normal mouth to lung or straight lung hits with this no problem
I saw on youtube some ware that if they opted for a bigger air hole they will lose the great flavor this have. I cannot fault this. Besides the very small size difference of the plastic tank there is no negative i can give
This was money well spend. The quality is outstanding and the service i got is also very good, from Hong Kong to here at my door in less than a week for $20 postage
I saw they have one on FT but i did not see the building "station" and in my opinion that is very essential
If some of you are interested i can start a group buy for this
As always if there are questions please ask.

*Tank refill and rebuild report: *
After my first build with cotton i wanted to try silica. I redid the coil to give me some practice with fitting and rewicking, i must say it get easier.
I used twisted silica pulling it through the coil in the same way i did the cotton, worked a charm. I used the same 2mm ID 28g 6/7 wrap coil i just neatened it a bit.
For refilling i found that by just screwing the juice control to close and then gently unscrew the top cap you have a lot more space to refill
The Rose is freaking amazing, the juice control works a charm, when you hear a gurgle .. close it a bit, when you get a dry hit open it bit

*Report:*
Well after just about two weeks with The Rose i must say i am really happy. I tend to get board very fast with an atty but this is very nice. I had a problem of flooding but after looking at the FB page i saw that if you mount the coil to low it makes a "juice bridge" to the collection cup and the juice just keeps on flowing there. After i lifted the coil a bit she is working very nice.
I also realized that you don't have to cut the wicks flush to the coil cup, if the wick is little longer you just don't need to open the juice control so far to get the juice to the coil
This is my all day vape at the moment, i use my dripper just to test and to get a little variety of flavor for the day.
The group buy is still on, and i will let it run till the end of the month


----------



## kimbo (14/10/14)

With the group buy i got a stumpy kit as well







In the stumpy kit you get a complete tank section with a shorter juice control / driptip. Also you get a spare o-ring for the driptip.






The service i got from Pallas is top notch, they listened if i had a complain and fixed it immediately, they do not do the normal thing to blame someone else and that counts in my books. I will buy from them again with a smile

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## kimbo (16/10/14)

Update:

Hi
I got a question about the grub screw holes in the rose.
The two holes are not the same size, the smaller one is just the right size for he grub screw to fit. The second on is slightly bigger, but inside the the bigger hole is a shaft that has a hole for the grub screw, this is your possessive post. If the screw does not line up, dont want to go in or is loose just open the bottom part of the atty. You will see a screw there, that is attached to the post that takes the grub screw in the bigger hole. So if you loosen that you can turn the shaft so that the hole lines up so that the grub screw will fit, or if it is loose, just tighten that screw underneath, just make sure the grub screw is in the middle of the hole before you tighten the screw underneath. I hope this makes sense


----------



## kimbo (19/10/14)

Hi

I just got an email from the company Pallas that makers The Rose v2 clone, they have a sale one for the next week or so. $17 per unit.* No matter how many we take*
I can start a group buy again if there is any takers


----------



## kimbo (6/11/14)

@paulph201
@2 Angry Wolves
@BumbleBee 
@Moist 
@huffnpuff

I am curious, you were in the first group buy. What do you think of the Rose


----------



## Moist (6/11/14)

kimbo said:


> I am curious, you were in the first group buy. What do you think of the Rose



Thinking of selling it actually. I ordered a Reo like a day after I paid for it :| So haven't really used it. The flavour was pretty good when I did try it though.


----------



## kimbo (6/11/14)

Moist said:


> Thinking of selling it actually. I ordered a Reo like a day after I paid for it :| So haven't really used it. The flavour was pretty good when I did try it though.



Petty my finances are all screwed at the moment, i would have called dibs


----------



## BumbleBee (6/11/14)

Honestly it's the most frustrating thing I have ever experienced. I can strip down my kayfun, rinse it, dry it, wrap a fresh coil, wick it and fill it in under 10 minutes. I need an hour for the rose. Wrapping the coil is the easiest part, getting it going is where the fun starts. I keep getting random resistance readings on it that vary from 1.0 to 5.5 ohms regardless of the wire used. It's a very hit and miss affair, but once you get lucky it works well. Overall finish is also not consistent, the top cap is more polished than the bottom part of the tank and there is a clear size difference between all the sections. My clear tank section also has a rectangular mark on it, assuming it was a piece of gunk that got in there during the casting process. The stumpy kit works great, I do like the idea of a smaller tank because I don't vape more than about 2mls of the same juice before moving on to the next. Unlike the rest of the atty's threads that are buttery smooth the threading on the stumpy is very coarse, feels like sand. Also, the stumpy's drip tip is wider than the original and doesn't fit in the stand.

Overall, despite all these negatives it really does provide a good vape with decent vapour production and great flavour and it hasn't leaked on me once, but I would definitely not recommend it to a beginner or to someone without patience and a healthy sense of humour.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paulie (6/11/14)

My thoughts are this 

At first it was really difficult t build and mine kept leaking!! I then remembered why i dont use tanks anymore and love my reos cause to build on dripper takes me 5-10 min and i think i spent 1 hour on that thing! The flavour good though but i dont like using tanks anymore as i also love my nautilus minis alot!


----------



## kimbo (6/11/14)

BumbleBee said:


> I keep getting random resistance readings on it that vary from 1.0 to 5.5 ohms regardless of the wire used.



When i get that it is one of the grub screws not tight enough, or not making a good connection to the wire, did you try to just wipe the sharp end of the grub screw

@paulph201 

It there something i can help with, I love my Rose and would like to spread that love


----------



## BumbleBee (6/11/14)

kimbo said:


> When i get that it is one of the grub screws not tight enough, or not making a good connection to the wire, did you try to just wipe the sharp end of the grub screw


Tried everything I can think of, even fiddled with the screw under the positive post in the base that makes contact with the disk. All connections are solid. Stripped down the whole atty last night, every last piece and scrubbed everything. Rebuilt with fresh wire, every time I measure the resistance I get a different reading, on both the SVDs I had with me. I eventually just filled it with juice and it works ok, but checking the ohms during the day and I'm still getting random readings but it vapes consistently. I'm not talking about minor 0.1 differences here, I'm getting readings of 1.2, 3.3, 4.5, 2.2 etc. Its weird, I have given up trying to figure it out and just accepted that it hates me.


----------



## kimbo (6/11/14)

BumbleBee said:


> Tried everything I can think of, even fiddled with the screw under the positive post in the base that makes contact with the disk. All connections are solid. Stripped down the whole atty last night, every last piece and scrubbed everything. Rebuilt with fresh wire, every time I measure the resistance I get a different reading, on both the SVDs I had with me. I eventually just filled it with juice and it works ok, but checking the ohms during the day and I'm still getting random readings but it vapes consistently. I'm not talking about minor 0.1 differences here, I'm getting readings of 1.2, 3.3, 4.5, 2.2 etc. Its weird, I have given up trying to figure it out and just accepted that it hates me.



@BumbleBee regarding the grub screws. they taper quit sharp to the front. What i think is happening is the screw is not catching the wire niceley. You fasten the screw to the edge of the hole but it just missed the wire. .. hang on let my paint skills explain better lol




Try to blunt the screws a bit

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee (6/11/14)

kimbo said:


> @BumbleBee regarding the grub screws. they taper quit sharp to the front. What i think is happening is the screw is not catching the wire niceley. You fasten the screw to the edge of the hole but it just missed the wire. .. hang on let my paint skills explain better lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ah ok, I will file the tips down when I open it up again, thanks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kimbo (6/11/14)

BumbleBee said:


> Ah ok, I will file the tips down when I open it up again, thanks



Hope it helps 

Just remember not to blunt it all the way. you are screwing in to a curved wall so if you blunt it all the way you will get the same effect but in the middle.

I am getting some more grub screws in this order i placed so if they send them i will have some spare, also some ceramic cups


----------



## Paulie (6/11/14)

kimbo said:


> When i get that it is one of the grub screws not tight enough, or not making a good connection to the wire, did you try to just wipe the sharp end of the grub screw
> 
> @paulph201
> 
> It there something i can help with, I love my Rose and would like to spread that love



Thanks i dont think i like tanks anymore im more of a dripper kind of vapor bud!


----------



## kimbo (6/11/14)

paulph201 said:


> Thanks i dont think i like tanks anymore im more of a dripper kind of vapor bud!



@paulph201 all good mate. Again if my finances were better i would take it of your hands in a flash


----------



## Paulie (6/11/14)

kimbo said:


> @paulph201 all good mate. Again if my finances were better i would take it of your hands in a flash



I already sold it to a friend who is loving it! so it found a good home

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kimbo (18/11/14)

Another nice vid on the Pallas clone

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## WHITELABEL (18/11/14)

kimbo said:


> Another nice vid on the Pallas clone



Great vid, Looks pretty straight forward. Can't wait to give it a try.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kimbo (20/11/14)

kimbo said:


> Another nice vid on the Pallas clone




I tried to coil like this yesterday, let me just say. If your eye sight is as bad as mine this can be a real PITA lol

I got it up and running again, and i think i found my sweet spot

26g dirty coil
1.3 ohm
My NET at 15watt .. HEAVEN


----------

